
Show HN: We made a million gifs - anonfunction
https://gifs.com/feed/dwi?ref=hn
======
anonfunction
Hey HN!

We made a million "deal with it" gifs from a small sample of our media. The
project incorporated computer vision which is an area that we are really
excited about exploring more.

There were a lot of learning experiences and lessons learned during the
project all the way from the front-end to scaling. Happy to answer any
questions!

------
cZuLi
One million gifs, wow!

What are the parameters in hosting for all gifs?

------
kobbad
whoa!!! this is some crazy stuff. I use gifs.com everyday

